# Protein shake competition coming soon



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Keep an eye out with have teamed up with ufit drinks to give you a chance to win some protein drinks 

:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome stuff mate


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Competition is Live - your chance to win 2 cases of protein drinks

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5127655#post5127655


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

Is there a post count minimum for entering?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

eibbor said:


> Is there a post count minimum for entering?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Normally we say 10


----------



## eibbor (Sep 8, 2015)

WHIZZER said:


> Normally we say 10


Yaldy


----------

